

Ask HN: Anyone Trying the New MySQL Branch Projects? - bluedevil2k

Has anyone tried these new MySQL branch projects in their own projects?  Things like Drizzle and XtraDB?  My concern is that the pace of evolution with MySQL will slow under Oracle, and that 2-3 down the lines, we'll be turning to these offshoot projects for a solid (free) solution.
======
madhouse
I had a brief encounter with Drizzle, didn't convince me, so I went the safest
route, and abandoned MySQL altogether and switched to PostgreSQL.

It was reasonably painless, thankfully, and so far, it's doing great.

------
hendler
We've been looking at InfoBright <http://www.infobright.com/> and Tokutech
<http://tokutek.com/> which are non-free table types with interesting
properties. But haven't tried a complete branch yet.

